# StAX API: Cannot Cast from QName to String!



## Aimee (1. Sep 2006)

Huhu,

ich verwende zum auslesen von XML-Dateien die API StAX.. 


```
StartElement element = event.asStartElement();
element.getName(); // Ist ein QName
```

Diesen Namen möchte ich gerne als String weiter verwenden.. Doch darf ich nicht casten. Wie bekomme ich den String aus dem Element???

Ich muss nämlich diesen String(der noch keiner ist) mit einem anderen String vergleichen. Wie stelle ich das jetzt an wenn ich von QName zu String nicht casten darf.. Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?? 

Ich weiß diese Frage könnte auch in die Anfängerkategorie aber da es ja eigentlich um XML geht.. 

 ???:L 

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2006)

Schonmal an toString gedacht?  :wink:


----------



## Aimee (1. Sep 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ja das habe ich auch kurz danach entdeckt.. Wollte gerade kommen und berichten wie ich es gelöst habe...  :lol:  :lol: 

Ist wohl eindeutig schon Freitag...  :lol:


----------

